# Acer Aspire 1410 USB drivers?



## Dysfunction (Jun 18, 2008)

I recently had my Acer Aspire 1410 wiped clean and I had to re install windows XP professional (service pack II). because it was my own copy, none of the Acer drivers for the laptop were included. I've downloaded all the drivers from their support section for this model, and EVERYTHING works again, modem, 10/100, wireless etc, except the USB ports (x3). When I plug a device in, it will power on but the PC does not recognize it. I was wondering if anyone could find me some USB drivers for this laptop as USB ports are essential to me and I would love to have them working again.
Thanks in advance  
Dysfunction.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Check *Device Manager* and see what type of USB drivers it lists, if any.

If they are IBM for example, go to IBM's site and download SAVE the latest drivers. Try installing them.

If you have problems, you can rollback each USB driver to your previous version.


----------



## Dysfunction (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried going to the Acer site with no avail. I got everything working again except the USB. Note I dont have my original discs anymore. Which is why I'm having this problem.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, check in the BIOS Setup, to see if USB needs to be enabled.


----------



## Dysfunction (Jun 18, 2008)

I looked in BIOS before and just checked again, I see nothing about enabling/disabling USB .


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, dysfunction
Did you update the BIOS?
There are 2 BIOS downloads, one for the Intel graphics and another one for boards with ATI graphics.

If you download and install this free utility, Everest, it will tell you everything you need to know about your PC..........
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Please let us know what graphics/video it lists and the info it gives you regarding the USB ports.

Also, the chipset drivers are the most important and should always be installed first. You could try reinstalling them, as they control your USB ports.
Be sure to disable anti-virus software, and any other programs not part of the windows system before reinstalling.


----------

